# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] UFC que Choisir: contre les larrons et pour l'occasion
Depuis que Phoenix Wright est un personnage joueur de Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3, je suis jaloux. D'abord, c'est un freluquet coiffé comme un idiot, je suis bien plus beau que lui. En plus, il est nul, il met un temps fou à ramasser des indices par terre et à crier des "objections" comme un fanatique, alors que moi, en une seule phrase, je peux terrasser mon adversaire. Comment ça, je me vante ? Vous voulez une preuve ? Mais pas de problème, c'est que je connais des mots juridiques plus puissants que les dragonshouts. Et puis me cherchez pas, mon doigt est plus gros que celui de Phoenix Wright. Enfin, je me comprends.
Bon puisque vous voulez un exemple,en voilà un : en apprenant que l'association bien connue UFC Que Choisir a décidé d'attaquer en justice quatre éditeurs (Codemasters, Warner Interactive, THQ et Bethesda Softworks) et 3 distributeurs (Micromania, Fnac Direct et Game France) pour trois motifs précis (trop de bugs dans les jeux vendus, utilisation d'Internet pour activer le jeu même solo et DRM destinés à bloquer le marché de l'occasion) je me suis dit que, certes, il était temps qu'un juge se penche sur ces questions, mais que ça allait mettre des plombes avant que la justice ne se prononce. 
Alors que, notamment sur la question, ô combien grave du marché de l'occasion, il suffirait de quelques mots et pouf, à terre les éditeurs/distributeurs. He oui !, c'est que le droit c'est de la magie, je me tue à vous le dire, une seule incantation peut suffire. Mais non ne soyez pas vulgaire, la formule n'est pas Abracadabra. Non, pas Hocus Pocus non plus, vous m'avez pris pour un english ? Pardon ? Supercalifragilistic ? Non mais oh, les Mary Poppers, ça ne va pas bien ?  Non mais ne cherchez pas, seul l'homme de loi saura qu'il faut murmurer, en de telles circonstances, "Usus Fructus Abusus".
Chut. Vous entendez ? Voilà, c'était le cri d'horreur des éditeurs/distributeurs. Je vous explique mais rappelez-vous, cette question du problème que pose les DRM sur les droits des détenteurs d'un support matériel de jeux vidéo, je l'évoquais déjà dans le CPC 196, de l'été 2009. Alors qu'il faisait quoi Phoenix Wright à l'été 2009, hein ? Je vous le demande. 
Bref, dans cet article, je rappelais que le principe sacro-saint en France, consacré par l'article 544 du Code civil, veut que lorsque vous achetez un bien matériel, vous en êtes propriétaire, et partant, vous avez tous les droits dessus : 
- usus, le droit de l'utiliser, 
- fructus, le droit d'en tirer des fruits, non pas des pommes ou des poires, mon Dieu ce que je dois être patient avec vous, le fructus c'est le droit de l'utiliser d'une façon qui pourrait être rémunératrice
- abusus, le droit de le revendre, de le donner, de le détruire. Par exemple, si vous achetez un fer à repasser vous pouvez le revendre via ebay, à un voisin ou aux puces, peu importe, c'est votre droit, vous en avez l'abusus.
A l'inverse, si vous acquérez une licence d'exploitation d'une œuvre distribuée en format numérique, vous n'avez généralement pas le droit de "prêter" ou de revendre cette licence (articles L.111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Et pour cause, puisque vous n'achetez pas un objet, mais un droit de jouir d'une œuvre, non ce n'est pas sale. Dans ce cas, vous n'en n'êtes pas propriétaire et donc vous n'avez rien à céder (sauf si la licence l'autorise, mais dans le cas d'œuvres de l'esprit commercialisées, ce n'est jamais le cas). L'auteur conserve tous ses droits sur son œuvre. Dans ce cas, il n'y a rien à dire. Votre jeu, téléchargé sur Steam, n'est pas revendable puisque c’est, en réalité une licence que vous avez acquise.

Donc, en résumé, si vous achetez un objet, vous avez tous les droits dessus, si vous payez une licence, vous n'avez aucun droit, excepté ceux conférés justement par la licence. Donc quand vous achetez un support matériel, par exemple un DVD, avez-vous le droit de le revendre ? La réponse est oui. 
Mais en matière de jeux vidéo, ça se complique. Vous achetez un DVD qui contient un jeu : c'est bel et bien un objet matériel. Mais cet objet contient une œuvre de l'esprit qui n'est utilisable qu'en vertu d’une licence d'exploitation. Et cette licence vous interdisant de prêter ou de revendre le jeu (soit en l'interdisant textuellement dans la licence, soit en plaçant un DRM qui ne permet par exemple que trois installations, ce qui de facto ne permet de revendre le DVD que de deux fois, voire qui instaure la politique du code unique d'activation, très à la mode, qui, également, ne permet plus la revente du DVD, puisque l'acquéreur doit acheter, souvent au prix fort, un nouveau code unique.), vous avez donc acheté un DVD, que vous pouvez refourguer à titre de frisbee ou dessous de table, et c'est tout. Votre droit de propriété est incomplet, vous n'avez pas l'abusus et l'article 544 du Code civil est violé par les éditeurs/distributeurs. Ah ! Ce n’est pas Phœnix Wright qui aurait pensé à tout ça hein ? 

Tiens, pendant qu'ils sont à terre, agonisant sous la surpuissance de cette démonstration, finissons les MK style : outre que le DVD contenant un jeu doit pouvoir être revendu par l'acquéreur, en vertu de l'article 544 du Code civil, il y a aussi un principe de propriété intellectuelle appelé l'épuisement du droit de distribution qui milite en ce sens. 
En effet, l'article L.122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dispose que "_dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des exemplaires matériels d'une œuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un État membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre État partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette œuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les États membres de la Communauté européenne et les États parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen_".
Cela signifie que dès la première vente au public, l'auteur épuise son droit de s'opposer à une revente du support matériel qui contient l'œuvre de l'esprit, ce qui signifie qu'aucune licence d'exploitation ne devrait pouvoir s'opposer à votre revente sur le marché de l'occasion d'un DVD. 
Du coup, un éditeur/distributeur qui vend un DVD truffé de DRM et autre clé unique violerait le principe de l'épuisement du droit de distribution et l'abusus de l'acheteur ? C'est cette question qu'aura à trancher un Tribunal.
Mais d'ici là, Phoenix Wright, je lui fais un saving dash cancel to ultra de la loi suivi d'un ultra combo 4 jurisprudentiels, et pis c'est tout !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Teto

Excellent, comme d'habitude.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Elle est bien cette association, et elle est bien cette news !

Du coup, on peut s'attendre à une décision de justice plus ou moins à quel horizon (parce que c'est pas très précis, "des plombes") ?

----------


## Thnos

Eh oui et d'ailleurs suite à cet excellent numéro 196 de CPC, je m'étais fait  un petit argumentaire destiné à pourfendre tous ces prophètes de malheur qui  pullulent sur le net, et toujours prompt à soutenir mordicus que le marché de  l'occasion, en France et par extension en Europe, est une tolérance des éditeurs et en aucun cas un droit du  consommateur.  ::P: 



  Bon bein du coup avec ce nouveau billet , il va falloir que je remette ça  hein, merci Grand Maître B  ::wub::

----------


## DarzgL

> "_dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des exemplaires matériels d'une œuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un État membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre État partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette œuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les États membres de la Communauté européenne et les États parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen_".
> Cela signifie que dès la première vente au public, l'auteur épuise son droit de s'opposer à une revente du support matériel qui contient l'œuvre de l'esprit, ce qui signifie qu'aucune licence d'exploitation ne devrait pouvoir s'opposer à votre revente sur le marché de l'occasion d'un DVD.


J'ai du mal à voir la relation de cause à effet ici  ::huh::

----------


## Shane Fenton

Histoire de faire mon chieur : si l'article en lui même est excellent comme toujours, je n'aime pas le titre, que je trouve maladroit. C'est mettre UFC Que Choisir sur le même plan que Familles de France de la grande époque (le genre d'association soi-disant de défense du consommateur qui trouve le moyen de se mettre les consommateurs à dos et de braquer tout le petit monde du jeu vidéo contre elle), alors qu'ils méritent beaucoup, beaucoup mieux. 

Bon, d'accord, je pense que n'importe quelle personne qui se sera renseignée un peu sur cette affaire aura compris que ce qui est visé ici, ce n'est pas le jeu vidéo en soi, ni le contenu "violent" ou "immoral" de certains d'entre eux, mais les pratiques de certains éditeurs. Simplement, le titre me paraît mal choisi, c'tout.

En tout cas, bravo pour l'article lui-même, clair et didactique.

----------


## Quizzman

Donc en somme, le cas d'UFC fera jurisprudence, tout du moins sur le territoire français, c'est cela ?
Si ils gagnent, va y'avoir des versions  de jeux exclusivement pour la France ? (si ça peut tuer le principe du code unique, ça va me faire aller acheter mes jeux en France... oui je suis Suisse)

C'est compliqué tout ça, d'une part pour les éditeurs (déjà qu'ils ont du segmenter leur distribution à cause de l'Allemagne avec les jeux violents... Si ils doivent commencer à segmenter leur offres pour la France, on risque de voir bien moins de jeux localisés par ici), mais aussi pour les acheteurs qui ne savent au final plus trop ou sont leurs droits.  ::|:

----------


## Ketham

Putain la France va devenir comme l'Australie : un pays honni des devs étrangers. Foulque.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Jai tjrs adoré UFC, et là, il tape enfin sur un truc qui m'agace au plus au point depuis un moment. J'ai toujours trouvé par exemple que la vente d'un jeux buggué jusqu'a la moelle (qui a dit rage?) et/ou injouable etait une tromperie sur la marchandise ou un vis caché.

----------


## Bus

L'article est très clair _pour la communauté de Canard PC_ hein. Pas sûr que le Français moyen pige un rond aux références comics ou Phoenix Wright :^_^: 

Sinon, vu comme ça, les textes ont l'air limpides. Au départ, je pensais justement que le juge allait distinguer le support du contenu, et donc admettre de façon ridicule qu'il est possible de vendre un DVD, mais pas la jouissance du contenu, donc effectivement le limiter à un usage de sous-boc. Mais l'article L.122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle semble carrément aller à l'encontre du principe de ces licences qui interdisent la revente du jeu. Pour donner raison aux éditeurs, il faudrait que le juge invente une jurisprudence spécifique on dirait... Genre "oui mais pour le jeu vidéo c'est pas pareil".

Ca a l'air presque trop facile. Comment ça se fait que la situation des DRM ou des interdictions de revente perdure ainsi, c'est juste que l'article n'a jamais été invoqué devant la justice? 

Habitant au Québec depuis peu, je me demande également si la loi permet ce genre de raisonnement ici... Je vais fouiner, mais si, ô Grand Maître B finisheur, vous connaissiez l'état de droit au Québec en la matière, je vous serais bien aise de bien vouloir éclairer ma lampe à huile de vidange.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Donc en somme, le cas d'UFC fera jurisprudence, tout du moins sur le territoire français, c'est cela ?


La seule jurisprudence qui vaille en France, si on exempte tout ce qui vient de l"'Europe" c'est celle de la Cour de cassation (cour à la tête de la hiérarchie des juridictions), pour le reste en France le juge n'est pas tenu par les autres décisions des juges (contrairement en Angleterre par exemple). Et le temps qu'il faudra pour arriver devant la Cour de cassation (1ère instance, Appel, pourvoi) se compte grosso modo aux alentours de 6-9 ans.

----------


## Mr.Gnou

> - fructus, le droit d'en tirer des fruits, non pas des pommes ou des poires, mon Dieu ce que je dois être patient avec vous, le fructus c'est le droit de l'utiliser d'une façon qui pourrait être rémunératrice


Quid des gold sellers et autre revente de compte/perso/etc alors ? ::huh::

----------


## Holoman

plusun. Mais pas que les gold sellers. Quid des MMO "F2P" avec leurs jolies boutiques?

----------


## Vevster

> plusun. Mais pas que les gold sellers. Quid des MMO "F2P" avec leurs jolies boutiques?


Pas de support matériel...

----------


## Noxius

Si je comprends bien, si les éditeurs veulent continuer à nous abusus l'anus à l'abri des lois, ils ont tout intérêt à aller vers du 100% démat ?
C'est tout de même bien couillon que l'on ait aucun droit de cession sur les licences d'utilisation, ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens pour moi.

----------


## Bus

Et quid (c'est vrai ça, quid?) des jeux vendus à la fois en boîte et en démat'? J'achète un jeu en démat', puis il sort en version boîte et est vendu à au moins 1 exemplaire (car j'ai bon goût :B): ). Est-ce que je peux revendiquer le droit à revendre mon jeu dématérialisé, au prétexte qu'il a déjà été vendu en support physique (donc L.122-3-1, l'auteur cède ses droit de vente), et vu que Steam ne le permet pas, attaquer Gabe en justice et faire fondre une méga-multinationale en moins de 2? :B):  :B):  :B): 

Hum, je suppose qu'ils ont une bardée d'avocats qui savent utiliser le droit à leur avantage...

----------


## eystein

Ah oui ufc c'est des couillu dans leur genre. 

Article en détail sur ufc : http://fr.ufc.com

J'ai pas bien compris le rapport, mais oui ils sont balèzes.

----------


## Flipmode

Vivement une décision parce pas pouvoir "installer" un jeu à 50euroboules sans internet c'est lourd  ::(:

----------


## Warzlouf

Merci pour cet article concis, clair et porteur d'espoir qui me donne l'espoir qu'UFC réussisse à mener son action à bien.

----------


## Vevster

> Vivement une décision parce pas pouvoir "installer" un jeu à 50euroboules sans internet c'est lourd


Ce n'est pas l'objet de l'article. 
Je ne suis pas ur que la connexion nécessaie à l'installation puisse être illégale, à partir du moment où sa nécessité est portée à l'attention du client avant l'achat.

----------


## Sim's

> Ce n'est pas l'objet de l'article. 
> Je ne suis pas ur que la connexion nécessaie à l'installation puisse être illégale, à partir du moment où sa nécessité est portée à l'attention du client avant l'achat.


Il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est un DRM.

----------


## Vevster

> Il n'en demeure pas moins que c'est un DRM.


Oui mais ça n'empêche pas la revente, or, le point de l'article de GMB est bien là.

----------


## Noirdesir

Tout a fait, UFC n'est pas contre les DRM mais contre l'impossibilité de revendre un jeu à cause du DRM.  Que l'éditeur décide de vérifier que ta copie est bien légale lors de l'installation n'est, à mon sens, pas une grosse contrainte.  Surtout que c'est presque toujours indiqué sur la boite.

----------


## lstn

Je n'aime pas le titre, mais l'article est super.
Les actions de l'UFC sont généralement extrêmement positives pour nous tous, et le titre sous-entend qu'ils vont faire quelque chose de très mauvais...

----------


## Al-Kashi

> En effet, l'article L.122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dispose que "_dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des exemplaires matériels d'une œuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un État membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre État partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette œuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les États membres de la Communauté européenne et les États parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen_".


Est-ce que ça veut dire que quand l'Allemagne interdit la vente de tel jeu trop violent, elle est hors la loi du moment que ce jeu est vendu dans un autre pays de l'UE ?

----------


## Sim's

> Oui mais ça n'empêche pas la revente, or, le point de l'article de GMB est bien là.


Même si à l'état ça ne limite en rien sa revente, bien souvent ça signifie que le jeu est lié à un compte ou qu'il a une limite d'installation,

----------


## Vevster

> Même si à l'état ça ne limite en rien sa revente, bien *souvent* ça signifie que le jeu est lié à un compte ou qu'il a une limite d'installation,


Pas forcément; ce sont bien 2 choses différentes.

Lorsqu'on est dans le cas que tu décris, on tombe dans les restrictions à la vente d'occasion, couvertes par l'article. 
Mais tu peux très bien avoir une activation par internet sans restriction à la vente

----------


## Laladila

Merci pour cet article clair, j'ai enfin compris la différence entre le dématérialise et le bon vieux DVD du point de vue juridique  ::):

----------


## [dT] Moustik

D'ailleurs, la limitation d'installation, ça ne bafouerait pas un peu notre droit de jouir du bien acheté comme nous l'entendons ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Vous n'avez pas tort pour l'histoire du titre. J'avais pensé à un titre qui fasse "match", pour coller à la thématique Phoenix Wright dans ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 mais, ça donne l'impression que UFC est un gros vilain ce qui n'est pas le but recherché. Je vais le changer.

----------


## Thnos

> Oui mais ça n'empêche pas la revente, or, le point de l'article de GMB est bien là.


Wabon steamworks (DRM qui équipe dorénavant la plupart des versions boites) et qui lie la clé d'installation à un compte steam non cessible et non revendable, ça n’empêche pas la revente d'occasion ?!  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vedder

En même temps, quand tu achètes une œuvre dématérialisée, tu n'achètes que l’œuvre de l'esprit. Le principe de l'abusus ne s'applique pas.




> A l'inverse, si vous acquérez une licence d'exploitation d'une œuvre distribuée en format numérique, vous n'avez généralement pas le droit de "prêter" ou de revendre cette licence (articles L.111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). Et pour cause, puisque vous n'achetez pas un objet, mais un droit de jouir d'une œuvre, non ce n'est pas sale. Dans ce cas, vous n'en n'êtes pas propriétaire et donc vous n'avez rien à céder (sauf si la licence l'autorise, mais dans le cas d'œuvres de l'esprit commercialisées, ce n'est jamais le cas). L'auteur conserve tous ses droits sur son œuvre. Dans ce cas, il n'y a rien à dire. *Votre jeu, téléchargé sur Steam, n'est pas revendable puisque c’est, en réalité une licence que vous avez acquise*.


_Edit : bizarre, me rappelle pas du "(DRM qui équipe dorénavant la plupart des versions boites)"... J'ai dû zappé... Failed..._

----------


## Vevster

> Wabon steamworks (DRM qui équipe dorénavant la plupart des versions boites) et qui lie la clé d'installation à un compte steam non cessible et non revendable, ça n’empêche pas la revente d'occasion ?!


 ::rolleyes:: 

Il est bien ce smiley.

Voir réponse ci-dessus.

 ::rolleyes:: 


Par ailleurs, Steamworks n'équipe pas la plupart des versions boites si tu considère le marché dans son ensemble. On ne parle pas que de PC pour la question de la revente, les consoles sont bien comprises dans le bouzin.

----------


## Shane Fenton

> Vous n'avez pas tort pour l'histoire du titre. J'avais pensé à un titre qui fasse "match", pour coller à la thématique Phoenix Wright dans ultimate marvel vs capcom 3 mais, ça donne l'impression que UFC est un gros vilain ce qui n'est pas le but recherché. Je vais le changer.


Là, par contre, j'aime !  ::):

----------


## Sanakan

L'idée globale est bien sympathique (UFC s'en prend aux pratiques commerciales douteuses), les termes choisis / le choix des accusés un peu moins :
-Les distributeurs n'ont rien à faire là.
-Comparer un jeu sans ses DLC à une démo , c'est quasiment du troll.
-Il manque une accusation contre Steam (qui est fort différent des distributeurs comme la Fnac), Ubisoft, etc.
GMB, si effectivement l'AnUsus Fructus Abusus (désolé) ne concerne pas les licences, n'y a-t-il pas tromperie sur la marchandise ?
Car les éditeurs, et surtout Steam, profitent allègrement de l'ignorance du consommateur - et font tout pour maintenir l'ambiguïté. Ex : sur la fenètre 'Store' de Steam, je ne lis pas "Acheter un accès à Skyrim", mais bien "Acheter Skyrim", comme Amazon propose "Acheter une paire de moufle en poil de chat".

----------


## Vevster

> L'idée globale est bien sympathique (UFC s'en prend aux pratiques commerciales douteuses), les termes choisis / le choix des accusés un peu moins :
> -Les distributeurs n'ont rien à faire là.


Ils vendent les jeux, et doivent donc informations à leurs clients.

Chez certains, les prix sont apparemmetn malencontreusement collés à l'endroit où se trouvent  certaines infos primordiales (Connection internet nécessaire à l'activation)  

Pour les autres éditeurs, si l'action "anti restrictions à la revente" aboutit, ils seront aussi touchés

----------


## PierreJeanPierre

J'ai pas trop osé faire de commentaire sur le titre hier de peur de passer pour un casse-burnes, mais je vois que d'autres ont été "choqués" aussi  ::P: h34r: Là effectivement c'est bien moins ambigu.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Car les éditeurs, et surtout Steam, profitent allègrement de l'ignorance du consommateur - et font tout pour maintenir l'ambiguïté. Ex : sur la fenètre 'Store' de Steam, je ne lis pas "Acheter un accès à Skyrim", mais bien "Acheter Skyrim", comme Amazon propose "Acheter une paire de moufle en poil de chat".


Et quand tu appuies sur "acheter" avant la vente tu as :

_-Tous les contenus digitaux sont délivrés par voie numérique via Steam sur votre ordinateur._

_-Par le présent Accord, Valve vous concède, et vous acceptez, une licence non exclusive, résiliable et limitée, ainsi que le droit d'utiliser le Logiciel pour votre usage personnel conformément aux termes du présent Accord et de la Souscription. Le Logiciel est concédé en licence, et non vendu. Votre licence ne vous confère aucun droit ni titre de propriété sur le Logiciel.
_

Certes c'est dans  "ACCORD DE SOUSCRIPTION STEAM" mais pour chaque contrat il faut lire.

Mais je conçois tout de même que ce n'est pas clairement indiqué.Mais c'est indiqué.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

Fin la valeur des petits trucs écrits en bas la jurisprudence française et de la CJUE/CJCE ont déjà montrés ce qu'elles en pensaient en droit de la consommation, c'est à dire bien souvent rien... (Cf clauses abusives par exemple).

----------


## Xav0

UFC Que Choisir est une association qui, a mon avis, est très utile. Néanmoins, comme toute association, elle a besoin d'adhérent et sa revue a besoin d'abonnés. Pensez-y (je ne travaille pas pour eux hein !).

----------


## Gynsu2000

> -Comparer un jeu sans ses DLC à une démo , c'est quasiment du troll.


Sérieusement les mecs: lisez les choses dont vous voulez causer!
 En l’occurrence l'étude d'UFC.
Le fait de comparer un jeu a une démo est une citation qui vise uniquement un jeu: Tiger Woods PGA.



> On voit même certains éditeurs qui vendent ce qui ressemble à une
> démo 70 euros et qui doit être complétée par des DLC pour obtenir le jeu
> complet. On arrive au total à 180 euros. Je parle par exemple du dernier tiger
> wood. Oui, 180 euros le jeu de golf ! Merci EA. Romero, Saint Etienne.


Sachant que le jeu en question contient 20 parcours sur les 36 présent en DLC (55%), la remarque est légitime.

Mais en aucun cas, UFC ne "trolle".

----------


## Vevster

> .
> Sachant que le jeu en question contient 20 parcours sur les 36 présent en DLC (55%), la remarque est légitime.


Ou pas. On Peut intepréter ça différemmetn:

le jeu offre 16 parcours (et c'est déjà pas mal. Comparons par ex avec d'autres jeux de golf)
20 autres parcours sont accessibles à ceux qui en veulent.

Mettre des % et conclure "c'est une demo" alors qu'il y a 16 parcours, donc largemetn de quoi varier les plaisirs, c'est nawak.

L'interprétaion vient d'une personne qui parle de "jeu complet" mais l'éditeur a bien fourni un jeu complet à la base.
Rien n'oblige Romero à acheter les 20 autres parcours.

----------


## Lugmi

Si les parcours sont déjà présents sur le disque (simple hypothèse, je n'en sais rien) et que les DLC ne sont qu'une activation de ces parcours, c'est bien "vendre une démo".

----------


## Vevster

> Si les parcours sont déjà présents sur le disque (simple hypothèse, je n'en sais rien) et que les DLC ne sont qu'une activation de ces parcours, c'est bien "vendre une démo".


Ben non.

Une demo, c'est plutôt un ou deux level ou équivalent d'un jeu. Les discs démo qu'on trouvait et trouve encore n'ont pas le jeu complet + activation nécessaire, mais bien une petite partie du jeu.
Là, il y a 16 parcours disponibles.  S'il y en avait eu un ou deux, je comprendrais qu'on parle de demo, mais 16, non.

De même, si par exemple il manquait le 18ème trou sur tous les parcours et qu'il faille payer pour l'avoir,  je trouverai ça abuser, mais ça ne semble pas être le cas.


Prenons le raisonnement par un autre bout:

Le jeu sort avec 16 parcours et il n'y a aucun DLC.
Qui dirait que c'est une démo?

Le fait qu'il y ait des DLC en plus d'un jeu ne transforme pas magiquement celui-ci en démo. 

Pour moi, il est contreproductif de se plaindre de tout et n'importe quoi, ça décédibilise un peu le message, et franchement, le mec qui a témoigné sur Tiger woods, il ne fait pas crédible du tout.

----------


## Lugmi

Il existe pas mal de logiciels pro avec des licences de "démonstration" où un certain nombre de fonctionnalités sont désactivées tant qu'une licence complète n'est pas achetée.
Une démo n'a pas besoin de n'être qu'un petit fragment d'un logiciel pour être appelée ainsi. 
Traditionnellement, les démos de jeux ont un contenu très très faible, puisque la durée de vie (et l'utilisation) du produit complet n'est pas comparable à celle d'un logiciel pro utilisé 8 heures par jour, mais il n'est écrit nul part que c'est la seule définition possible de "démo" pour un jeu.

----------


## Vevster

> Il existe pas mal de logiciels pro avec des licences de "démonstration" où un certain nombre de fonctionnalités sont désactivées tant qu'une licence complète n'est pas achetée.
> Une démo n'a pas besoin de n'être qu'un petit fragment d'un logiciel pour être appelée ainsi. 
> Traditionnellement, les démos de jeux ont un contenu très très faible, puisque la durée de vie (et l'utilisation) du produit complet n'est pas comparable à celle d'un logiciel pro utilisé 8 heures par jour, mais il n'est écrit nul part que c'est la seule définition possible de "démo" pour un jeu.


Comme il n'est écrit nulle part qu'un disque avec tout dedans mais nécessitant une activation spécifique de certains éléments est une "démo".

On parle bien de jeux ici, pas de logiciels pro.

Donc on peut peut être s'en tenir à "contenu très très faible" (tes mots) ou "un niveau ou deux" (les miens). Et on voit alors que le Tiger wods en question ne répond pas à cette définition.

Ou alors, précisez votre définition de démo pour un jeu, parce qu'on risque de ne pas avoir la même

----------


## Lugmi

Ma définition de démo est la même pour les deux, jeux et logiciels pro.
"Version volontairement incomplète d'un logiciel".

Et oui, quand on vends un jeu annoncé comme "complet" avec du contenu à débloquer contre paiement déjà présent sur le disque, c'est vendre une "version volontairement incomplète d'un logiciel" pour moi.

----------


## Vevster

> Ma définition de démo est la même pour les deux, jeux et logiciels pro.
> "Version volontairement incomplète d'un logiciel".


Définis incomplète:

- Peux tu jouer à Tiger woods sans les DLC? --> oui  (Cela en fait-il une version complète?)
- Manque-t-il des fonctionalités? --> apparemment non
- Le DLC apporte un niveau de plus, pas une fonctionalité de plus. Qu'il soit ou non sur la galette d'origine change quoi?

Comment ta définition marcherait-elle sur un jeu dont la verion boîte contiendrait des DLC à activer en sus et dont la version démat ne contiendrait pas de DLC, à télécharger en sus?

----------


## rico_sugar

Peut être aussi que le contenu est déjà présent pour faciliter le déploiement des dis DLC. C'est quand même plus pratique que de s'envoyer
 plusieurs centaines de Mo de dl.

Qu'on puisses s'en offusquer, à la limite ,on peut comprendre, mais il n'y a pas eu mensonge sur le contenu de base qui est, a priori, relativement correcte.

Mais effectivement, le terme DLC perd tout son sens dans ce cas, on devrait plutôt parler "d'activation de contenu".

----------


## kaldanm

Y'a une marge difficile à cerner entre ce qui devrait etre normal et pas normal sur les DLC, par exemple :

normal :
- Contenu developpé après la sortie du jeu
- cosmetique (costumes supplémentaires, etc.)
- Aventures supplementaires (comme les DLC de GTA4)
- Personnages supplementaires ou méga-patch (passage de SF4 en SF4 AE)
- extensions completes (pour les MMO la plupart du temps)

anormal :
- Contenu déjà présent sur le disque (MÊME cosmétique). D'une maniere generale c'est le contenu produit mais écarté pour être vendu à part...
- Fin du jeu
- Pack de 4 maps dont 2 sont des reskins facturées à prix d'or.
- Fonctionnalité importante absente du jeu d'origine (coffre pour ranger son matos dans Dragon Age, achat de "replays" dans les jeux capcom)
- DLC de multiples Palette Swap (si si, déja vu)

Clairement, quand tu joue a un jeu, surtout en réseau, tu es presque obligé d'investir dans certains DLC comme les maps, les extensions pour tenir le niveau... Donc quand t'aime le golf et que tu investit dans un jeu, tu ne t'attends pas à payer 180 € un jeu qui aurais du ne te coûter que 70 (ce qui est déjà une somme).
Je connais pas le degré de detail des parcours, mais je sais combien de temps ca prends pour créer une map dans un FPS quand t'a déjà les assets et les outils : dans ce cas précis c'est du foutage de gueule.

----------


## Vevster

> Y'a une marge difficile à cerner entre ce qui devrait etre normal et pas normal sur les DLC, par exemple :
> 
> normal :
> - Contenu developpé après la sortie du jeu



Beaucoup de DLC, et même parmi ceux que tu trouves "normaux" comme des aventures supplémentaires par ex, ne sont pas développés après la sortie du jeu. Leur développement commence bien avant, et parfois, ils peuvent être prêt en même temps que le jeu de base, parfois non.
Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi le timing de développemetn entre dans le débat.

----------


## Lugmi

Qu'il soit sur la galette change une chose : le contenu était créé et a été packagé en même temps que le jeu que tu as acheté. C'est du contenu qui a été "enlevé" du reste du jeu pour être revendu à côté.

Pour faire une analogie foireuse, et rester dans le golf, c'est comme acheter un set de clubs de base avec son sac, avec la pochette pour les balles scellées, ne pouvant s'ouvrir qu'avec une clé à acheter séparément. Ok, tous les sacs n'en ont pas forcément, mais on ne m'enlèvera pas de l'idée que c'est une carotte.

Ou le contenu supplémentaire n'est pas sur le disque, et on peut partir du principe qu'il s'agit bien de contenu réellement "supplémentaire", créé pour étendre la durée de vie du jeu "à posteriori", ou il est déjà sur le disque, et ça donne l'impression qu'il s'agit de quelque chose enlevé entre le développement et la mise en vente.
Que ce contenu soit développé par une équipe séparée et sur un budget séparé, c'est possible. Mais le consommateur n'en sait rien, et, plus important, s'en fout. 
"J'achète quelque chose qui a du contenu bloqué pour lequel je doit de nouveau payer." et pas "j'achète quelque chose auquel je pourrai ensuite rajouter du contenu." ne sont pas deux choses équivalentes.

----------


## Vevster

> Q'il soit sur la galette change une chose : le contenu était créé et a été packagé en même temps que le jeu que tu as acheté. C'est du contenu qui a été "enlevé" du reste du jeu pour être revendu à côté..


Non, il n'a pas forcément été enlevé. Ça c'est une interprétation très répandue parmi les joueurs, souvent basée sur rien. (Ça existe, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas le plus répandu.)

Cas typique d'un développement:

- je lance le dév de mon jeu en Janvier 2010. Je prévois qu'il sorte le 11/11/2011
- après 10 ou X mois de dév sur le jeu, on a décidé de faire en plus un DLC, on lance le dév du DLC.
- En Septembre 2010, miracle, le jeu et le DLC sont finis. Pour des raisons pratiques, sur la galette des versions boîtes, je décide de mettre les 2 mais ma boîte précise bien que je n'ai que le jeu (et pas le DLC) pour le prix affiché. 
Rien n'a été enlevé. 




> Mais le consommateur n'en sait rien, et, plus important, s'en fout. 
> "J'achète quelque chose qui a du contenu bloqué pour lequel je doit de nouveau payer." et pas "j'achète quelque chose auquel je pourrai ensuite rajouter du contenu." ne sont pas deux choses équivalentes.


De même , le consommateur s'en fout que le DLC soit sur la galette au moment où il l'achète. D'autant plus qu'il ne le sait pas, et qu'il ne le saura que s'il achète le DLC.

Oui, ton analogie est bien foireuse. Tu achètes le jeu, pas le jeu + DLC. Rien ne temontre que le code du DLC est sur le disque au moment de ton achat. Donc tu achètes bien en connaissance. Pas comme sur un sac où ta poche est bien visible

Dans ton inteprétation, si je développe le niveau de  fin de mon jeu après sa sortie, que je le sors après la sortie et le  vend comme DLC à part, c'est donc OK....bizarre, non?

----------


## Lugmi

D'où les guillemets autour de "enlevé" dans ma premiere phrase.

Pour ta dernière phrase, je citerai juste un exemple concret : super street fighter 4 sur console.
Les costumes alternatifs étaient présents super le disque, mais à acheter sur le psn. Ca s'est su très tôt, voir avant la sortie du jeu (?), et pas mal de joueurs ont trouvé que c'était du foutage de gueule (notamment parce que c'était du contenu traditionnellement offert dans les autres jeux de baston). 
A contrario, les costumes arrivés par la suite devaient être intégralement téléchargés. Et là, les gens ralaient sur le prix et plus sur le côté "je vous vends un truc qui est déjà dans votre jeu".

----------


## Vevster

OK, les gens râlent. 

Mais ça, c'est assez constant. Ça n'en fait pas un argument juridique ou même simplement valable. Tu trouveras toujours des joeurs prêts à râler sur tout et n'importe quoi, parfois de manière justifiée, parfois non.  Si tu écoutes tout le monde et tiens absolument à répondre à toutes les demandes, tu feras un jeu méga complet, quasiment gratos, et tout de suite, parce que personne n'aime attendre. 

Tenter de généraliser à partir d'un exemple de costumes, pour moi ça ne marche pas. Le fait d'avoir ou pas des costulmes en plus ne change pas fondamentalement le jeu, n'ote acune fonctionalité de gameplay. 
alors oui, c'est abusé quand tu as 1 costume dans le jeu et 50 en DLC payant. Non, ce n'est pas abusé quand tu as 16 parcours dans le jeu à la base. 

Dans ton exemple, OK pour râler, mais de là à crier à l'escroquerie, je ne pense pas. Le mieux dans ces cas là, c'est de ne pas acheter le jeu à la sortie. Ça ça forcera l'éditeur à réagir. Sauf que dans la majorité des cas, une minorité hurle sur les forum (et croit être représentative), une majorité s'en fout de 3 ou 10 costumes en plus, et trouve le jeu suffisant comme ça.


Je me répète, parce que j'ai fait un DLC gratos à mon post  ::P: :

Dans ton inteprétation, si je développe le niveau de fin de mon jeu après sa sortie, que je le sors après la sortie et le vend comme DLC à part, c'est donc OK....bizarre, non?

----------


## Pierronamix

> Y'a une marge difficile à cerner entre ce qui devrait etre normal et pas normal sur les DLC, par exemple :
> 
> normal :
> - Contenu developpé après la sortie du jeu
> - cosmetique (costumes supplémentaires, etc.)
> - Aventures supplementaires (comme les DLC de GTA4)
> - Personnages supplementaires ou méga-patch (passage de SF4 en SF4 AE)
> - extensions completes (pour les MMO la plupart du temps)
> 
> ...


Ma grande question c'est :

Si on considère que ce n'est pas normal et qu'on l'interdit (c'est hypothétique hein), que feront les éditeurs ?

Est ce qu'ils feront du contenu qualitay pas cher ou est ce qu'ils arrêteront simplement de faire le contenu en question ?

Auquel cas les joueurs vont râler.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Y'a une marge difficile à cerner entre ce qui devrait etre normal et pas normal sur les DLC, par exemple :
> 
> normal :
> - Contenu developpé après la sortie du jeu
> - cosmetique (costumes supplémentaires, etc.)
> - Aventures supplementaires (comme les DLC de GTA4)
> - Personnages supplementaires ou méga-patch (passage de SF4 en SF4 AE)
> - extensions completes (pour les MMO la plupart du temps)
> 
> ...


Le problème c'est que là tu donnes des exemples.
Ce qu'il faudrait c'est un ensemble de critères théoriques et objectifs qui définissent ce que tu appelles "normal" ou pas, et permettent ensuite de classifier les exemples. Bah bonne chance pour définir ces critères...

----------


## sseb22

Article très intéressant

Mais je me demande ce que ça va donner lorsque le rapport Martin-Lalande sur le statut du jeu vidéo va sortir
http://afjv-blog.blogspot.com/2011/0...alande-en.html

----------


## Lugmi

> OK, les gens râlent. 
> 
> Mais ça, c'est assez constant. Ça n'en fait pas un argument juridique ou même simplement valable. Tu trouveras toujours des joeurs prêts à râler sur tout et n'importe quoi, parfois de manière justifiée, parfois non.  Si tu écoutes tout le monde et tiens absolument à répondre à toutes les demandes, tu feras un jeu méga complet, quasiment gratos, et tout de suite, parce que personne n'aime attendre. 
> 
> Tenter de généraliser à partir d'un exemple de costumes, pour moi ça ne marche pas. Le fait d'avoir ou pas des costulmes en plus ne change pas fondamentalement le jeu, n'ote acune fonctionalité de gameplay. 
> alors oui, c'est abusé quand tu as 1 costume dans le jeu et 50 en DLC payant. Non, ce n'est pas abusé quand tu as 16 parcours dans le jeu à la base. 
> 
> Dans ton exemple, OK pour râler, mais de là à crier à l'escroquerie, je ne pense pas. Le mieux dans ces cas là, c'est de ne pas acheter le jeu à la sortie. Ça ça forcera l'éditeur à réagir. Sauf que dans la majorité des cas, une minorité hurle sur les forum (et croit être représentative), une majorité s'en fout de 3 ou 10 costumes en plus, et trouve le jeu suffisant comme ça.
> 
> ...


Je répondait à ton "les gens ne savent pas que le contenu est déjà sur le disque.". 
Et si, les gens peuvent le savoir. Ce n'est pas marqué sur le boitier certes, mais il est possible de se renseigner par d'autres moyens (même si c'est dommage de devoir passer ces autres moyens).
Qu'ils râlent pour tout et rien, oui, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

Pour ta proposition "la fin de l'histoire n'est pas dans le jeu de base mais est dispo en DLC" (et Ubi s'y connait), tant que le client sait dès le début qu'il est pris pour un con, ok, oui. Il se fait prendre par derrière de façon consentante. C'est son problème, même si les mecs derriere ça sont pas très réglos et donnent pas envie d'acheter leurs jeux.
Si on lui vends un jeu complet mais où la fin est volontairement enlevée sans que le consommateur soit au courant, puis qu'on lui annonce qu'il devra repasser à la caisse derrière pour avoir la fin (bâclée, généralement) de l'histoire, là, c'est différent. Ça me parait cependant difficile de mettre des termes juridiques derriere, ou même de mettre des preuves (les scénaristes peuvent être tout simplement mauvais, sait on jamais).

D'ailleurs, c'était marqué, sur les boite console d'assassin's creed je sais plus combien que la fin du jeu, dispo sur PC, était en DLC sur console ? 
Ou le jeu est sorti APRES sur PC, avec la fin rajoutée après la sortie console directement intégrée ?
Si c'est le deuxième cas, les marketeux ont du s'amuser pour pouvoir mettre comme argument à la version PC "jeu avec la fin dedans !"...

----------


## kaldanm

> Le problème c'est que là tu donnes des exemples.
> Ce qu'il faudrait c'est un ensemble de critères théoriques et objectifs qui définissent ce que tu appelles "normal" ou pas, et permettent ensuite de classifier les exemples. Bah bonne chance pour définir ces critères...


C'est toute la difficulté.

C'est quelquefois évident de repérer l'arnaque (le bouton est grisé, pour le débloquer merci de passer à la caisse). Il y a aussi les DLC inutiles (cosmetique, nouvelle arme). Et les autres là c'est plus dur.

Exemple avec Deus Ex :

Le jeu etait vendu avec la mission pour sauver le fils de Tong tronquée dans certaines versions. Pourquoi ? Quel intérêt ?! A l’évidence, quand on a le jeu complet on ne voie pas la transition, il est clair que ca été développé en même temps que le reste du jeu et par la même équipe. 

Quand on a pas ce DLC on remarque un trou dans le scenario, un moment on voie le fils de Tong se sauver on se demande "ah tiens, qu'est ce qu'il fous là ?"

Ce procédé c'est clairement pour promouvoir des éditions collectors, stimuler les precos... Ou comment le marketing est utiliser au détriment de l’expérience de jeu de certains joueurs.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Il y a aussi les DLC inutiles (cosmetique, nouvelle arme).


Ça n'a rien d'une arnaque ça.
Si tu sais qu'une armure pour ton cheval est vendue 10€ et que tu l'achètes, c'est tant pis pour ta gueule, personne t'a forcé. Il n'y a aucune loi qui empêche de vendre des trucs inutiles à des prix élevés.

----------


## Thnos

> Il est bien ce smiley.
> 
> Voir réponse ci-dessus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, Steamworks n'équipe pas la plupart des versions boites si tu considère le marché dans son ensemble. On ne parle pas que de PC pour la question de la revente, les consoles sont bien comprises dans le bouzin.


Tu ne dois pas trop t’intéresser au jeu vidéo sur PC alors, si comme tu le soulignes le jeu vidéo ne se résume pas qu'aux PC, il ne se résume pas qu'aux consoles non plus, d'autant plus que la problématique de la clé d'installation liée au compte (que dénonce l'ufc) est un problème qui touche bien plus le PC que les consoles (en tout cas pour l'instant) une réalité que ne peut éluder tes généralités, d'autant plus que maintenant, il faut se fader en plus les origin et les ubiplay.  ::rolleyes::  (ouais il est excellent).

----------


## Vinny

Excellent article. Résoudre en 2011 un problème issu de l'évolution d'une technologie née en 1969, le tout avec pour meilleur outil une loi de 1804, décidément, j'aime le droit.

Pardonnez-moi ce retour au premier post, mais une question m'étreint : la jurisprudence a-t-elle déjà eu l'occasion de se prononcer sur l'application de l'article L.122-3-1 du CPI en matière de logiciels ?

La propriété intellectuelle n'est pas ma spécialité, mais comme ça, à froid, la qualification d'exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre pour le DVD qui contient un logiciel ne me paraît pas aller de soi. Pour tout dire, je trouve qu'assimiler exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre et support physique est un raccourci un peu rapide.

J'm'explique : la quasi-totalité des logiciels doivent être installés pour fonctionner. Or, l'installation implique un certain nombre d'opérations : copie, décompression de fichiers, création de clefs de registre, paramétrage... Bref, le logiciel installé n'est pas une copie à l'identique du contenu du DVD. D'ailleurs, ça l'est d'autant moins que le logiciel peut souvent être encore modifié après installation. En outre, le logiciel n'a que rarement besoin du DVD pour fonctionner une fois installé (sauf à titre de DRM, mais le DRM n'est pas l’œuvre). Si le logiciel ne peut pas être lancé directement depuis un DVD qui n'est pas indispensable à son fonctionnement, j'ai du mal à considérer que ledit DVD soit un exemplaire matériel du logiciel (*).

En plus il est pratiquement toujours possible d'obtenir soit le logiciel en téléchargement, soit un DVD de remplacement auprès de l'éditeur, pour être utilisé grâce à la licence déjà acquise. On tendrait donc à mon sens plus vers le concept de la copie de sauvegarde, telle que prévue à l'article L.122-6-1 du CPI. Contrairement à la copie privée qui n'est à l'usage que du copiste, la copie de sauvegarde peut être faite par toute personne qui a le droit d'utiliser le logiciel : rien ne s'oppose à ce que l'éditeur fasse des copies de sauvegarde qu'il met à disposition des utilisateurs (d'ailleurs incapables de réaliser eux-mêmes ces copies puisqu'ils n'ont pas le droit de faire sauter les protections anti-copies).

La copie de sauvegarde n'étant pas cessible, point d'abusus transmis subrepticement à l'utilisateur final lors de la vente du logiciel "en boite".

Quoi qu'en décide le tribunal, pour un beau cas, c'est un beau cas.



(*) Par contre, en allant au bout du raisonnement, le disque dur sur lequel le logiciel est installé serait lui un exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre. Exemplaire matériel qui ne pourrait pas être revendu en application de l'article L.122-3-1 du CPI, puisqu'il n'aurait pas fait l'objet d'une première vente autorisée par l'auteur du logiciel ou ses ayants droit.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vevster est très intéressé par le jeu vidéo sur PC (vu sont taf) et d'ailleurs a le lire j'en étais un peu dégoûté.Avant tout j'ai rien contre toi vevster et je trouve même tes remarques utile mais comprend moi bien: Je trouve que t'as vue du jeu vidéo est dégelasse.

Je comprend tout a fait que le marché doit se développé et tes arguments son clair et réaliste sur les DLC.Vous êtes fin prêt, vous êtes rodés pour que cela se passe comme ça et doit continuer a se passer comme ça.
Mais pour moi c'est non.
Je fais parti de "ces gens qui râlent" (Une minorité sans doute face au succès de pas mal de DLC proposé) mais comprend moi bien tout les système de protection tout ces DLC foutu ne m'aide pas a vous apprécier dans vos bureaux de création

Je cite pour ma part toute les déconvenues: 

-Pour EA:Dragon Age et Mass Effect 2 impossible de jouer une semaine après leur sortie alors qu'acheté le jour de leur sortie une fois que je m'étais bien renseigné.Clef activation qui ne marchait pas + plus installation merdeuse chez EA/Bioware.

-Pour Ubisoft: Assassin's creed et Brotherhood inutilisable jusqu'a fin novembre et installé via steam sur différent PC acheté sur steam en juin, j'ai du au mois de septembre prendre les versions pirates pour pouvoir jouer l'aventure.From dust même problème.Pour les 3 c'était l'accès Ubisoft qui refusait de ce faire.Maso j'ai pris Heros 6 et la me demandé pas pourquoi tout fonctionnait; mieux les autres jeux se lance sur TOUT les PC qui avaient un problème.Pas de sortie de Rayman origin sur PC  ::ninja:: 

Quand je vois la façon dont tu en parles sur les dernier posts (raison tout a fait sérieuse et correcte mais du coté de la vision professionnel) ça me fait un peu peur qu'a aucun moment j'ai pu entendre de ta part (surtout de ta part) "Oui la les gars y'a clairement un petit peu d’abus".

J'ai donc l'impression réel qu'on est encore très loin d'avoir tout vu puisque apparemment y'a rien qui te dérange dans les choix de certaine compagnie a nous prendre pour des vaches à lait/pigeons.

The binding of isaac va proposer sa 2 eme mise a jour gratuite dans pas longtemps.Ça fait plaisir a voir je me dis que quelque part y'a un passionné derrière.Et d'autre derrière nous vendent des DLC qui sont caché dans la galette (j'en sais rien moi peuvent pas en débloquer via des challenges très dur pour les passionnés et les mordues et de vendre a ceux qui n'ont pas le temps/la patience/le talent façon chapeau dans TF2).

J'ai absolument rien contre toi vevster mais contre les 2/3 posts de derrière vraiment sortie par un attaché de presse qui a aucun moment ne m'a rassuré sur les brainstorming que vous vous faites pour nous en faire cracher encore un coup.

Voila c'était ma petite crise de parano.

----------


## Anon26492

Les éditeurs font ce qu'ils veulent.
Vous êtes libres de ne pas acheter les jeux qu'ils vendent si les conditions ne vous conviennent pas.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tout a fait.Mais tous ceux qui travaillent actuellement la dedans c'est pas des putains de robots sans coeur.
Ils ont connu le jeux vidéo depuis tout petit.
J'ai foi en l'homme.
Et vevster n'est pas un robot il a un petit coeur de joueur derrière sa carapace.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Les éditeurs font ce qu'ils veulent.
> Vous êtes libres de ne pas acheter les jeux qu'ils vendent si les conditions ne vous conviennent pas.


Pour moi y'a un souci dans ce raisonnement, parce que dans les autres média (cinoche ou bouquin), on achète ou pas en raison de son intérêt personnel pour le bouzin (que cet intérêt soit faussé par de la pub ou des critiques ou pas), mais pas pour les intermédiaire.
Dans le domaine du JV, il commence à y avoir tellement d'intermédiaire et d'à coté qu'on peut se demander si on paye vraiment pour le jeu ou pour entretenir des "services" autour qui seraient largement dispensable pour profiter de son achat (puisque qu'avant on en avait pas, et le marché s'en tenait pas plus mal).
Si je me paye un DVD, c'est parce que j'ai un lecteur indispensable pour le diffuser ; si je me paye un livre, c'est que je suis en mesure intellectuelle de le lire ; mais si je me paye un jeu, non seulement il me faut avoir le nécessaire physique (la console, ou la config sur PC), mais en plus je dois maintenant me soumettre au bon vouloir de l'éditeur vis à vis du suivi du système qu'il met en place autour de ce jeu, système complètement dispensable puisque il n'a rien a voir avec le jeu.

Au final dire qu'on est libre d'acheter ou pas un jeu, oui, je veux bien ; mais si je dois renoncer au jeu, quand l'oeuvre en question m’intéresse et ce pourquoi je suis disposé à lâcher du fric, à cause d'un DRM ou d'un système en ligne alors que je remplis toutes les condition, c'est un petit peu comme si je renonçais à manger de la viande quand elle est emballé dans un papier alu à la place d'un papier papier. 
Après reste la question des laissés pour compte, ceux qui n'ont pas de connexion ou une connec si merdique que ça marche une fois sur deux, en terme de rapport à la clientèle, ça reste pas terrible, puisque là aussi, ces clients potentiels auraient tout pour pouvoir acheter le jeu (la bonne config matérielle), sauf des conditions qui se rapportent à quelque chose qui n'a rien a voir avec le jeu.

----------


## Anon26492

Meuhouha : 

Si tu achètes le jeu en étant conscient de ses défauts, tu cautionnes la stratégie commerciale des éditeurs et les confortes. Si tous les joueurs avaient refusé d'acheter ou de pirater AC2, Ubi aurait changé de politique.

----------


## Meuhoua

Je pense q'Ubi a eu suffisamment de retour négatif sur son DRM omniprésentpour se rendre compte qu'il était complètement foireux (j'en suis pour mes propres raisons : jeu acheté day one, j'ai la config, j'ai internet, je décide de "faire confiance" à Ubi pour la stabilité de leur système -comme certain on fait confiance à Valve à la sortie de HL²- et voilà ma ligne téléphonique qui claque le lendemain : résultat 2 semaines sans connexion à la maison, impossible de profiter de mon jeu) , ils sont d'ailleurs pas mal revenu en arrière depuis (à un truc du niveau de Steam sans le mode offline). 
La seule chose qui aurait radicalement changé avec un boycott massif, ça aurait été q'Ubi laisse carrément tomber les portages de AC sur PC puisque pas rentable et piratage et bla bla bla, on connait la chanson.

----------


## Anon26492

Je ne suis pas si sur qu'Ubi ait considéré son DRM comme un échec... Bien sur, les retours étaient mauvais, mais quid des ventes ?
Je n'ai pas du tout suivi vu que depuis AC2, j'ai snobé révélations, brotherhood etc. Ils ont encore le même DRM ?




> La seule chose qui aurait radicalement changé avec un boycott massif, ça aurait été q'Ubi laisse carrément tomber les portages de AC sur PC puisque pas rentable et piratage et bla bla bla, on connait la chanson.


Un boycott des achats et un recours au piratage aurait cette conséquence, mais à mon sens pas un vrai boycott des achats et du piratage.

----------


## alucard le mordant

> Pour moi y'a un souci dans ce raisonnement, parce que dans les autres média (cinoche ou bouquin), on achète ou pas en raison de son intérêt personnel pour le bouzin (que cet intérêt soit faussé par de la pub ou des critiques ou pas), mais pas pour les intermédiaire.
> Dans le domaine du JV, il commence à y avoir tellement d'intermédiaire et d'à coté qu'on peut se demander si on paye vraiment pour le jeu ou pour entretenir des "services" autour qui seraient largement dispensable pour profiter de son achat (puisque qu'avant on en avait pas, et le marché s'en tenait pas plus mal).
> Si je me paye un DVD, c'est parce que j'ai un lecteur indispensable pour le diffuser ; si je me paye un livre, c'est que je suis en mesure intellectuelle de le lire ; mais si je me paye un jeu, non seulement il me faut avoir le nécessaire physique (la console, ou la config sur PC), mais en plus je dois maintenant me soumettre au bon vouloir de l'éditeur vis à vis du suivi du système qu'il met en place autour de ce jeu, système complètement dispensable puisque il n'a rien a voir avec le jeu.


Revenons sur les exemples des films et des livres.
Quand j'achète un DVD je le fais par intérêt pour l’œuvre mais aussi pour la qualité de l'édition (qualité de l'image, qualité sonore, sous-titres, etc etc). Lorsque France Télévision à sorti la saison 3 de Doctor Who sans piste audio anglaise il y a eu boycott des ventes par les fans et la chaîne est revenu sur sa décision en saison 4.

Quand je vais au cinéma la qualité de la salle rentre en jeu (est-ce qu'on vent des popcorn, est ce que les sièges me permettrons de profiter du film, la taille de l'écran, etc etc). J'ai déjà renoncé à aller voir un film pour ça.

Pour les livres les intermédiaires sont les traducteurs, les éditeurs, etc, etc.

----------


## Meuhoua

Mais il reste un choix d'intermédiaire, le traducteur te debecte, lis en VO, le cinoche du coin est pourrave, va dans un autre, l'édition est baclé, prends en une autre. mais dans les 3 cas, ce sont des intermédiaires obligatoires à la diffusion de l'oeuvre, pas des à cotés sécuritaire ; une édition DVD bâclé, c'est comme un jeu bâclé, si on ne l’achète pas, c'est à cause de la qualité de objet, pas à cause de la qualité du "service" de l'éditeur vis à vis de l'utilisation de objet.
Le DRM c'est comme si t'achetais un livre avec un cadenas dessus, peu importe que le livre soit bon ou bien traduit. Si t'as la clef, c'est bon, si tu l'as pas, c'est mort, mais en aucun cas ce cadenas n'aurait le moindre intérêt ou justification à être là sinon à brider le consommateur (on pourrait toujours avoir que l'acheteur neuf aurait la clef offerte et l’acheteur d'occase devrait repasser à la caisse pour avoir son exemplaire de la clef, et au jour d'aujourd'hui, au vu du marché du livre, je doute que se serait "aussi bien accepté" que sur les dérives du marché PC).

----------


## Mr.Ike

Bonjour, commerçant en jeux vidéos (arghhh) mais passionné et lecteur , j'ai bien apprécié l'article ci-dessus : çà fait longtemps que les éditeurs cherchaient un moyen de tuer l'ocaz , responsable ,selon eux , de tous les maux ! ( en oubliant : prix, bugs , sorties trop avancées , manque d'imagination, "casualisation" etc...) même si cela était passé inapercu aupres des consomateurs ...maintenant , c'est fait par la grace de Steam, E.A et d'autres vont suivre  ! a méditer : il y a longtemps , les constructeurs automobiles ont fait la meme démarche ,en interdisant a leurs concessionnaires la vente de véhicules d'occasion, ce qui avait sérieusement ralenti la vente des voitures neuves , résultat , les constructeurs ont tous fait machine arrière et même constitué leur propre réseau d'occasion !!! si on transpose et on le vérifie en boutique , 1 jeu l’ocaz
 racheté ,c'est un jeu neuf qui se vend et c'est tout ! (euh , c'est le papa de Mr.ike mais il est d'accord)

----------


## Sanakan

> Et quand tu appuies sur "acheter" avant la vente tu as :
> 
> _-Tous les contenus digitaux sont délivrés par voie numérique via Steam sur votre ordinateur._
> 
> _-Par le présent Accord, Valve vous concède, et vous acceptez, une licence non exclusive, résiliable et limitée, ainsi que le droit d'utiliser le Logiciel pour votre usage personnel conformément aux termes du présent Accord et de la Souscription. Le Logiciel est concédé en licence, et non vendu. Votre licence ne vous confère aucun droit ni titre de propriété sur le Logiciel.
> _
> 
> Certes c'est dans  "ACCORD DE SOUSCRIPTION STEAM" mais pour chaque contrat il faut lire.
> 
> Mais je conçois tout de même que ce n'est pas clairement indiqué.Mais c'est indiqué.


Oui, il y a le cluf ; mais qu'il soit là ou non, reste que ce qui est affiché en gros sur une affiche, doit correspondre à ce qui est vendu (tu ne peux pas avoir "Vente de lave linge de marque truc", avec en petit "au fait, il est de la marque machin")




> Sérieusement les mecs: lisez les choses dont vous voulez causer!
>  En l’occurrence l'étude d'UFC.
> Le fait de comparer un jeu a une démo est une citation qui vise uniquement un jeu: Tiger Woods PGA.
> Sachant que le jeu en question contient 20 parcours sur les 36 présent en DLC (55%), la remarque est légitime.
> 
> Mais en aucun cas, UFC ne "trolle".


Ok, j'ai eu tord de me fier au résumé par LeMonde.fr :S

----------


## rico_sugar

Une réaction de l'enseigne Game Cash sur le sujet (ça date de quelques jours).

Dans les grandes lignes, ils soutiennent l'action de l'UFC et s'engagent à mettre en place une signalétique plus claire sur leurs produits, neufs ou d'occasion, pour mieux informer les consommateurs. Initiative qu l'on peut saluer, au passage.

----------


## MrNutshot

Je suis tombé sur un site qui offre un nouveau concept, en plein dans le sujet (abusus de licence, toussa), la revente de vos fichiers musicaux. Techniquement ça me parait périlleux et l'idée a déjà provoqué un bon shitstorm outre-atlantique, notamment auprès de la RIAA (surprenant!!).

https://www.redigi.com

Et un article pour y voir un peu plus clair : lien

----------


## Potatoe

Ça doit etre moi qui ne comprend rien mais je ne vois pas en quoi cet article "casse" quelque chose : tous les droits sont respectés.




> Mais en matière de jeux vidéo, ça se complique. Vous achetez un DVD qui contient un jeu : c'est bel et bien un objet matériel. Mais cet objet contient une œuvre de l'esprit qui n'est utilisable qu'en vertu d’une licence d'exploitation. Et cette licence vous interdisant de prêter ou de revendre le jeu , vous avez donc acheté un DVD, que vous pouvez refourguer à titre de frisbee ou dessous de table, et c'est tout. Votre droit de propriété est incomplet, vous n'avez pas l'abusus et l'article 544 du Code civil est violé par les éditeurs/distributeurs.


Si tu as toujours l'abusus du dessous de table le reste étant interdit par la licence tout est logique.






> En effet, l'article L.122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle dispose que "dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des exemplaires matériels d'une œuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur ou ses ayants droit sur le territoire d'un État membre de la Communauté européenne ou d'un autre État partie à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen, la vente de ces exemplaires de cette œuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les États membres de la Communauté européenne et les États parties à l'accord sur l'Espace économique européen".


Ça veut seulement dire que si on a autorisé à vendre une œuvre dans un pays de l'EU on a pas le droit de l'interdire dans un autre. Nul part il est question de revente.

Genre tu as 100 000 exemplaire de skyrim qui on eu l'autorisation d’être vendu en France finalement l’éditeur change d'avis et veut les vendre en Allemagne, ben on peut pas lui dire non.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ça doit etre moi qui ne comprend rien mais je ne vois pas en quoi cet article "casse" quelque chose : tous les droits sont respectés.
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu as toujours l'abusus du dessous de table le reste étant interdit par la licence tout est logique.


Non. Parce que tu n'as pas acheté un dessous de table. Tu as acheté un DVD contenant un jeu et donc tu n'as pas l'abusus.








> Ça veut seulement dire que si on a autorisé à vendre une œuvre dans un pays de l'EU on a pas le droit de l'interdire dans un autre. Nul part il est question de revente.
> 
> Genre tu as 100 000 exemplaire de skyrim qui on eu l'autorisation d’être vendu en France finalement l’éditeur change d'avis et veut les vendre en Allemagne, ben on peut pas lui dire non.


Non. Cet article est utilisé en matière de revente. Une fois l'objet matériel vendu, on ne peut pas en empêcher sa circulation donc on peut le revendre. "Dès lors que la première vente d'un ou des exemplaires matériels d'une œuvre a été autorisée par l'auteur [...] la vente de ces exemplaires de cette œuvre ne peut plus être interdite dans les États membres [...]". Il a été vendu une première fois (à moi), donc personne ne peut m'empêcher de le vendre à mon tour.

----------


## Meuhoua

> Non. Parce que tu n'as pas acheté un dessous de table. Tu as acheté un DVD contenant un jeu et donc tu n'as pas l'abusus.


Le souci à ce niveau, c'est que les autres oeuvres de l'esprit (livre ou film) ne sont pas soumis aux même règles (même si pour le VHS/DVD/Bluray, il y a des clauses, elles sont tout de même beaucoup moins protectionniste vis à vis de l'éditeur). 
Le deux poids deux mesures fait vraiment tache dans le jeux video, les éditeurs font clairement preuve d'un abus de pouvoir.

----------


## Vevster

La comparaison amène forcément à comparer les revenus et coûts  de ce que vous abordez

Le livre n'a pas vraiment le même coût que beaucoup de jeux. Le risque prix sur la sortie d'un livre est difficilement comparable à celui d'un jeu, sauf quelques uns d'entre eux. Pas sur  que vous ne souhaitiez que ce type de jeu sur le marché. 

Les films (qui ont des couts similaires, supérieurs etc..) ont, pour la plupart, des entrées en salles + les passages télé comme revenus en plus des ventes de DVD (sans parler, pour la France, des avances du CNC)

Le jeu video n'a, pour l'heure, que ses ventes. Donc qu'il y ait des mesures de protection plus forte peut se comprendre, de ce point de vue (sans me positionner sur la légalité. Au juge de trancher).  
Il sera intéressant de  suivre l'évolution de l'offre en fonction des contraites mises ou simplement appliquées sur le JV.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Excellent article. Résoudre en 2011 un problème issu de l'évolution d'une technologie née en 1969, le tout avec pour meilleur outil une loi de 1804, décidément, j'aime le droit.


Le problème du droit c'est d'être compliqué dans sa simplicité (oui oui). Un vol via internet reste un vol, un site pédophile c'est toujours de la pédophilie. Il n'y a jamais que le moyen utilisé qui change. Et le vol date de plus longtemps que 1804... L'inflation législative 1 texte = 1 loi est largement plus gênante actuellement, tant pour le juriste que le justiciable. Au final la question ici reste bien du droit de jouissance du ludiciel, s'agit-il d'un bien, d'une licence, d'une licence-bien ? Internet et les ordinateurs n'ont pas grand chose à voir dedans. De même en ce qui concerne le droit de la consommation et l'information de l'acheteur, pas besoin de textes sur internet pour cela.
Ce n'est pas parce que la technologique change que la société change fondamentalement. Cependant il est vrai qu'il y a un vide réglementaire, plus que législatif, dans le domaine du jeu vidéo. Mais on peut espérer qu'il soit comblé puisqu'une commission sur la règlementation du jeu vidéo a été mise en place à l'Assemblée nationale (ainsi qu'au Sénat mais j'en suis pas certain).

Cela dit ta réponse est symptomatique d'un raisonnement courant du non juriste, faire une conclusion à partir d'un texte qui n'appelle pas de conclusion. GMB n'a jamais dit que le problème serait résolu de la sorte, il a donné une piste. Peut être que le juge raisonnera différemment, toutes les pistes sont ouvertes. Je crois que des exemples d'affaires résolues sur des principes juridiques bancales ou inattendus ça ne manque pas. (Cf la notion de cause du contrat qui donne de sacrés problèmes aux étudiants en deuxième année de droit).




> La propriété intellectuelle n'est pas ma spécialité, mais comme ça, à froid, la qualification d'exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre pour le DVD qui contient un logiciel ne me paraît pas aller de soi. Pour tout dire, je trouve qu'assimiler exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre et support physique est un raccourci un peu rapide.


Y a aucune jurisprudence là dessus et c'est bien le problème. Un règlement plutôt qu'une jurisprudence de la Cour de cassation serait d'ailleurs largement plus bienvenu je pense d'ailleurs, notamment parce que le rôle du juge n'est pas de faire la loi et surtout que c'est le rôle du règlement de spécifier l'application d'une loi dans des domaines où cela ne va pas de soi.

----------


## kaldanm

En fait moi y'a un truc qui m'a toujours choqué dans le jeu vidéo c'est que tu accepte les conditions d'utilisation APRÈS l'achat du jeu.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pas pour le dématérialisé en tout cas vu que le CLUF est avant l'achat.

----------


## kenshironeo

Est-ce que dans ce cas un refus du Cluf pourrait être invoqué pour une demande de remboursement de jeu matériel?

Puisque tu n'as été informé des conditions d'utilisation qu'après achat.

----------


## Vinny

> Cela dit ta réponse est symptomatique d'un raisonnement courant du non juriste


Ça, ça pourrait presque être vexant. :tired: 

D'abord, un hors sujet rapide : ma remarque d'introduction n'était absolument pas ironique. Je suis réellement admiratif de la qualité d'écriture du code civil d'origine. A l'inverse, je doute que beaucoup de lois modernes soient encore utilisables dans deux siècles.

Sur le fond, je n'ai pas la prétention d'apporter plus qu'une argumentation alternative. Que d'ailleurs je maintiens : chercher une solution dans l'article L.122-3-1 du CPI, c'est postuler que le DVD d'un jeu est un "exemplaire matériel de l’œuvre", ce qui me semble discutable. D'où l'intérêt éventuellement de venir le discuter ici.

Après, c'est sûr qu'il n'y aurait qu'à attendre la décision définitive dans le dossier Que Choisir. Mais tu conviendras que ça enlève tout le fun de se triturer les neurones, et que les longues soirées d'hiver risquent de pas passer plus vite.

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Ça, ça pourrait presque être vexant.


Le "c'est pas ma spécialité" m'avait mis des doutes, mais j'avais pas vu ça autrement qu'ironiquement, au temps pour moi.




> Après, c'est sûr qu'il n'y aurait qu'à attendre la décision définitive dans le dossier Que Choisir


Surtout que vu que y a un peu d'argent derrière ça fera assez probablement le parcours complet jusqu'à la Cour de cassation avec quelques renvois préjudiciels à la CJUE concernant les dispositions du droit de l'UE, donc ouais on aura le temps de voir COD 18 sortir  :B):

----------


## kenshironeo

Un livre ne serait pas vendable si les lignes qui y sont dessus étaient illisibles, l'acheteur ne pourrait pas en jouir.

Ne peut-on pas comparer les lignes du livre à ce qui est gravé sur le cd.
La seule différence c'est qu'il faut un support de médiation pour lire le contenu,.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> La comparaison amène forcément à comparer les revenus et coûts  de ce que vous abordez
> 
> Le livre n'a pas vraiment le même coût que beaucoup de jeux. Le risque prix sur la sortie d'un livre est difficilement comparable à celui d'un jeu, sauf quelques uns d'entre eux. Pas sur  que vous ne souhaitiez que ce type de jeu sur le marché. 
> 
> Les films (qui ont des couts similaires, supérieurs etc..) ont, pour la plupart, des entrées en salles + les passages télé comme revenus en plus des ventes de DVD (sans parler, pour la France, des avances du CNC)
> 
> Le jeu video n'a, pour l'heure, que ses ventes. Donc qu'il y ait des mesures de protection plus forte peut se comprendre, de ce point de vue (sans me positionner sur la légalité. Au juge de trancher).  
> Il sera intéressant de  suivre l'évolution de l'offre en fonction des contraites mises ou simplement appliquées sur le JV.


Je pensais comme toi il y a peu de temps.
MAis d'un autre côté, aujourd'hui les éditeurs ont les DLC. Mine de rien, même si ça ne se vend pas à foison pour certains produits, en général le rapport coût/revient est largement en faveur des éditeurs.

----------


## Vinny

> Un livre ne serait pas vendable si les lignes qui y sont dessus étaient illisibles, l'acheteur ne pourrait pas en jouir.
> 
> Ne peut-on pas comparer les lignes du livre à ce qui est gravé sur le cd.
> La seule différence c'est qu'il faut un support de médiation pour lire le contenu,.


A mon sens, ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça.

Dans le cas d'un livre, l’œuvre est indissociablement liée au support : tu ne peux pas profiter du texte si tu n'as pas le livre physiquement dans les mains. De la même manière, si tu vends ton livre, tu ne pourras plus le lire, sauf à en avoir fait une copie et les copies ont un régime juridique bien défini.

L'analogie avec le livre tient bien pour un CD/DVD de musique ou de vidéo.

Par contre, et encore une fois ce n'est que mon avis, on ne peut pas raisonner comme ça avec un logiciel. J'ai une version boite de Skyrim : le DVD ne l'a jamais quittée et pourtant je peux jouer à ce jeu. S'il n'y a aucun lien entre le support et l'oeuvre, je trouve difficile de considérer que le support en est un exemplaire matériel.

----------


## Vevster

> Je pensais comme toi il y a peu de temps.
> MAis d'un autre côté, aujourd'hui les éditeurs ont les DLC. Mine de rien, même si ça ne se vend pas à foison pour certains produits, en général le rapport coût/revient est largement en faveur des éditeurs.


Déjà, je doute que tu connaisses le cout de dév d'un DLC, et leurs revenus, donc à mon avis,  tu tires des conclusions hatives

Ca reste des ventes d'un developpement supplémentaires comparables à celles du jeu. 
Pas de passage télé comme pour les films.

----------


## Teto

> Le jeu video n'a, pour l'heure, que ses ventes.


Heu... non, pas d'accord.
- La fiscalité adaptée, dans certains pays (au hasard, le Canada, n'est-ce pas, Ubi?), qui permet de faire vraiment des économies. Ce n'est pas de l'argent que l'on reçoit, certes, mais c'est de l'argent aussi que l'on ne donne pas. Ce qui revient au même, nous sommes d'accord.
- Des firmes qui payent pour avoir des exclus sur leur console. Au hasard, les DLC du dernier Tomb Raider (Microsoft), ou Uncharted (probablement).
- D'autres, qui payent pour que les jeux utilisent au mieux leur techno, au hasard nVidia (Les Batman, Tomb Raider, etc).  ::trollface:: 

Ok Y'a pas l'avance sur recettes du CNC. Mais certains éditeurs s'en fichent un peu...

----------


## Vevster

> Heu... non, pas d'accord.
> - La fiscalité adaptée, dans certains pays (au hasard, le Canada, n'est-ce pas, Ubi?), qui permet de faire vraiment des économies. Ce n'est pas de l'argent que l'on reçoit, certes, mais c'est de l'argent aussi que l'on ne donne pas. Ce qui revient au même, nous sommes d'accord.


Ca diminue les couts sur une partie du developpement, ce n'est pas un revenu. Ca ne revient pas au même. C'est une réduction sur quelque chose que tu as dépensé. C'est donc limité (par ex, 3O% des charges sociales que tu as payées). Un revenu ne l'est que par le marché. Ce n'est pas comparable 

Si tu en parles, tu peux aussi dire que ce type d'aides existe aussi pour le cinéma (même aides que pour le JV dans certains pays, CNC et SOFICA en France, etc...) 
Après, tu peux dire "n'est-ce pas Ubi? mais il n'y a pas que Ubi au Canada, loin de là




> - Des firmes qui payent pour avoir des exclus sur leur console. Au hasard, les DLC du dernier Tomb Raider (Microsoft), ou Uncharted (probablement).


Idem, ce n'est pas un revenu, c'est le plus souvent une participation aux frais marketing (ie, le montant doit être dépensé par l'editeur qui accorde l'exclusivité de son jeu). 
Là aussi, le cinéma peut bénéficier de l'equivalent 

Et puis si tu vas là, on peut parler des kits de développement nécessaire à la programmation du jeu, que les même constructeurs de consoles facturent bien cher (+ les royautés payées sur chaque jeu fabriqué, qu'il soit vendu ou pas)




> - D'autres, qui payent pour que les jeux utilisent au mieux leur techno, au hasard nVidia (Les Batman, Tomb Raider, etc).


Idem, ce n'est pas un revenu et ça, c'est franchement très limité


Pour ces deux derniers cas, même chose que pour le premier. Pousse ton raisonnement et demande toi si ce que l'on comparait n'en bénéficie pas? 
Pas de financement ou de materiel donné dans les films? Pas de pub faites à certains produits ou services moyennant une participation aux frais de prod?

Bref, je te parle de revenus différents, tu me dis "pas d'accord" mais me parles de reduction de couts (non, ce n'est pas pareil que des revenus) et de fiscalite, en ne mentionnant que les avantages du JV et en omettant ceux du ciné....

Le modele de revenu n'est pas le même: un jeu dans le modèle traditionnel a ses ventes, parfois des revenus de pub.
Un film aura les entrées en salles + les télés (qui financent également) + les ventes de DVD 

La structure de couts n'est pas la même mais les 2 industries bénéficient d'aides de gouvernement (pas que d'avance sur recette dans le cas du ciné) et de l'apport de partenaires (pas sur que ce denier soit en faveur du JV)

----------


## Sim's

-


> Déjà, je doute que tu connaisses le cout de dév d'un DLC, et leurs revenus, donc à mon avis,  tu tires des conclusions hatives
> 
> Ca reste des ventes d'un developpement supplémentaires comparables à celles du jeu. 
> Pas de passage télé comme pour les films.


Attends tu es en train de nous dire que des skins et des maps ça prends du temps à concevoir et que de ce fait ça coute cher ?  ::XD::

----------


## Leucha

Mouais. De l'écran de cinoch à la TV aux DVD, ce n'est qu'un changement de support. Tout comme de la galette au démat', au, bientôt, cloud gaming. Les vecteurs de ventes pour faire vivre une oeuvre longtemps existe, c'est juste qu'il y a une intertie pas possible de la part de l'industrie.

----------


## Vevster

> -
> 
> Attends tu es en train de nous dire que des skins et des maps ça prends du temps à concevoir et que de ce fait ça coute cher ?


Tous les DLC ne sont pas aussi simples, et je n'ai pas dis que ça coutait cher, j'ai dit qu'il ne connaissait ni les revenus, ni les couts associés. 


Et encore une fois, c'est le même type de revenus: ventes unique d'un développement. Les DLC ne sont pas vendus aux télés ou salles de ciné

---------- Post added at 01h39 ---------- Previous post was at 01h22 ----------




> Mouais. De l'écran de cinoch à la TV aux DVD, ce n'est qu'un changement de support. .


Non point, c'est bien 2 marchés différents

Ce n'est pas une question de temps ("longtemps"), c'est une question de marché. Les films ont bien 3 marchés, pour les français 2 gros (salles + télé), un petit (DVD). 
Les JV classiques en ont un (Retail y compris dématérialisé)


La dématerialisation dans le JV prend la place du retail, essentiellement. 
L'achat par les télés d'un film vient en plus des recettes des salles.
Même si tu considère que la démat des JV apporte des revenus supplémentaires par rapport au retail classique, ce n'est en rien comparable avec les revenus générés par l'achat d'un film par les chaines de télés.

Voilà un exemple: p21
http://www.cerna.ensmp.fr/Documents/..._contango2.pdf
Recettes Télés = + de 50 % des Couts, sauf pour les petits films (< 3M d'€), où ils représentent quand même 14%

En revanche, on voit que les DVD ne sont qu'un revenu additionnel, relativement faible (représentent 2% max des couts)
Ceci pour la France.

Aux US, c'est différent, les DVD représentent une part importante. Mais les Revenus télés représentent quand même 22% 

A la limite, un "nouveau" type de revenu pour les JV viendra de la location, différente de la vente traditionelle (ça existe déjà mais c'est très marginal).
après, il y a d'autres modèles (abonnement, Free to play avec micro transactions etc..)

----------


## Thufir Hawat

> Tous les DLC ne sont pas aussi simples, et je n'ai pas dis que ça coutait cher, j'ai dit qu'il ne connaissait ni les revenus, ni les couts associés.


De toute façon ça ne veut strictement rien dire, chaque DLC a un coût propre, comme chaque jeu a un coût propre. Le seul truc qui compte c'est que pour les consommateurs ça revient à couper le jeu en pleins de morceaux.

----------


## Meuhoua

Reste que les DLC sont franchement cher.
Mettons les DLC de Batman AC, 5/6 euro, par rapport à un jeu qui en coute 50/60; Est-ce qu'on peut considerer que le contenu du DLC equivaut à 1/10 du jeu complet ? Honnêtement 1 perso et 2 pauvre maps, pour ce prix là, c'est radin, surtout sachant que 90% des assets sont déjà dans le jeu de base.

Le pire c'est qu'aujourd'hui sur PC et console, avec le "flicage intensif" (steam/origin/uplay/compte xboxlive ou psn), les éditeurs pourrait franchement éviter de faire repayer des trucs issus du jeu précédent si le joueur possède déjà le jeu précédent. Niveau respect du client, ça serait un énorme bénef, et les joueurs râleraient moins et suivraient plus les séries. 
Un joueur qui aurait payer "l'épisode 2" serait prêt à acheter "l'épisode 1" pour, en plus d'un "contenu du DLC", pouvoir revenir sur un "vieux jeu" ; et paf, on en reviendrait sur la pérennité ds ventes jeux sur la longueur et pas juste sur les 1er mois. Enfin, on appelle ça fidéliser le client.
Par exemple sur le multi de ACR, les possesseurs de ACB pourraient avoir accés aux maps et aux persos de ACB (qu'on me dise pas que c'est du "travail" à payer, les perso de ACR sont basé sur les même squelette que ceux de ACB, et la moitié des map de ACB sont déjà dans ACR, les autres viendront sans doute en DLC).

----------


## Vevster

> Reste que les DLC sont franchement cher.
> Mettons les DLC de Batman AC, 5/6 euro, par rapport à un jeu qui en coute 50/60; Est-ce qu'on peut considerer que le contenu du DLC equivaut à 1/10 du jeu complet ? Honnêtement 1 perso et 2 pauvre maps, pour ce prix là, c'est radin, surtout sachant que 90% des assets sont déjà dans le jeu de base.


Si tu vas là, on peut se demander si le prix de base (50-60€) correspond à une valorisation du jeu complet?

Il n'en est rien, le prix des JV est un prix de marché, ça ne rime à rien de faire un rapport de prix de DLC/ prix du jeu de base. En extrapolant, quand le prix du jeu baisse, on peut arriver à un prix DLC = 1/2 du prix du jeu ou plus....
Si le prix ne te plait pas, tu n'achètes pas. Ca forcera les editeurs à s'adapter

Je peux retourner l'argment: qu'est-ce que tu en as à battre d'1 perso et de 2 pauvres maps alors que tu as déjà le jeu complet? Que ce soit à 6€ ou à 2€.... 




> Le pire c'est qu'aujourd'hui sur PC et console, avec le "flicage intensif" (steam/origin/uplay/compte xboxlive ou psn), les éditeurs pourrait franchement éviter de faire repayer des trucs issus du jeu précédent si le joueur possède déjà le jeu précédent. Niveau respect du client, ça serait un énorme bénef, et les joueurs râleraient moins et suivraient plus les séries. 
> Un joueur qui aurait payer "l'épisode 2" serait prêt à acheter "l'épisode 1" pour, en plus d'un "contenu du DLC", pouvoir revenir sur un "vieux jeu" ; et paf, on en reviendrait sur la pérennité ds ventes jeux sur la longueur et pas juste sur les 1er mois. Enfin, on appelle ça fidéliser le client.
> Par exemple sur le multi de ACR, les possesseurs de ACB pourraient avoir accés aux maps et aux persos de ACB (qu'on me dise pas que c'est du "travail" à payer, les perso de ACR sont basé sur les même squelette que ceux de ACB, et la moitié des map de ACB sont déjà dans ACR, les autres viendront sans doute en DLC).


C'est une idée pour le multi; Cela dit, je suis persuadé que tu trouverais toujours  des gens pour crier après le fait qu'il faudrait paye pour les maps on présentes dans ACB...
Je doute que ça fasse grand chose de plus pour la perennité (la sortie d'ACR relance aussi les ventes d'ACB.) Le problème, c'est que après plusieurs mois (1 an), dans la majorité des cas, je jeu aura vu son prix baisser, par la pression des détaillants. Essayer de maointenir "l'épisode 1" a un prix elevé (pour bénéficier de la pérennité) serait difficile et sans doute mal reçu auss par les joeure$s, habitués à ces baisses de prix.

Cela dit, je pense que c'est une bonne idée pour des multi semblables type ACR/ACB mais c'est limité
Pas applicable pour le solo, qui dans ton exemple, représente tout de même la très grande majorité des acheteurs et joueurs

----------


## Meuhoua

Uè mais à un moment il faut choisir, soit on vend un bien de consommation dont le prix de vente reflète le prix de production (comme une caisse ou une machine à laver), soit on vend un bien culturel, avec un prix fixé par le marché, et dont le revenu dépend du succès des ventes (comme un disque, un dvd ou une place de ciné).
Pour l'heure, on est le cul entre deux chaise et les éditeurs cherchent à tirer leur épingle sur les deux aspects au détriment du client : on a un produit qui est quasiment un luxe pour certain (d'où la systématisation de l'occase sur console, surtout de l'occase qui tourne à mort, dès fois on pourrait croire à de la location), qu'on paye suffisamment cher pour estimer le posséder "concrètement", mais qu'en fait non, on possède rien de plus qu'une licence d'exploitation (sous prétexte d’œuvre de l'esprit), et si on veut les options, on raque (comme on le ferait pour une voiture - sauf que pour une caisse, généralement quand on est bon client et qu'on achète neuf, on a des prix préférentiels).

Pour le reste, je te rassure, perso je compte pas payer pour du DLC minable, à ce jour, les seul DLC que j'ai payé (hors TRES GROSSE promo sur steam), c'est les GTA Episode from Liberty City, parce que se sont de vrais addons qui ont une valeur d'addon et pas de miettes vendues plein pot. 
Mais ça n’empêche pas de penser que c'est de l'arnaque, et que vis à vis du client qui paye le jeu complet, j'estime que ce genre de DLC soit ça devrait être offert pour tout achat neuf ou collector sur la durée (si le jeu est enregistré avec une clé unique aux service de l'éditeur, par principe, pour fidéliser, les DLC minable serait gratos), soit être vendu une vrai misère, soit devrait attendre d'avoir un contenu suffisamment conséquent pour le vendre en guise d'addon.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Enfin, on appelle ça fidéliser le client.


J'ai toujours pensé que les majors/editeur/studio devaient se focaliser la dessus.

Pourquoi faire chier (drm et compagnie) ou ne pas avantager une personne/une famille qui investie dans une oeuvre réellement.

Un exemple : une famille de 4 personnes allant voir AVATAR, payent ces 4 places de cinéma.Le film leur a plus, l'un voudra acheter le BR, l'autre le jeu et un 3 eme le poster et le 4 eme un la musique.Aucune réduction.Aucun avantage.Aucun petit "merci de soutenir nos oeuvres au lieu de télécharger comme des porcs".

En enregistrant le produit aucun système de bon d'achat/de réduction/de goodies n'est en général offert ou a tarif avantageux.Rien n'est prévu pour récompenser la fidélité.Vous achetez un album de musique, vous payerez plein pot pour le concert.

Un simple "sur présentation du ticket cinéma X€ offert pour tout achat du BR" n'a pas l'air compliqué a mettre en place.

----------


## Teto

@Vevster : Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce que tu as dit. C'était juste pour contrer l'affirmation un peu "rapide" et péremptoire : "Les éditeurs ne peuvent compter que sur la vente des jeux".

Sinon, je pourrais sodomiser les drosophiles en disant que les soldes Steam ou autres 1 ou 2 ans après la sortie font office font office de "passage télé". L'essentiel des vente se fait les 3 première semaines de la sortie (passage cinéma). Ensuite, les promos un an après où ça peut descendre de manière conséquente font office de "premier passage sur Canal" où le client doit payer un peu (son engagement auprès de la chaine). Je trouve finalement que le cycle de vie jeu/film est relativement voisin.

----------


## Vevster

> @Vevster : Je suis bien d'accord avec tout ce que tu as dit. C'était juste pour contrer l'affirmation un peu "rapide" et péremptoire : "Les éditeurs ne peuvent compter que sur la vente des jeux".
> 
> Sinon, je pourrais sodomiser les drosophiles en disant que les soldes Steam ou autres 1 ou 2 ans après la sortie font office font office de "passage télé". L'essentiel des vente se fait les 3 première semaines de la sortie (passage cinéma). Ensuite, les promos un an après où ça peut descendre de manière conséquente font office de "premier passage sur Canal" où le client doit payer un peu (son engagement auprès de la chaine). Je trouve finalement que le cycle de vie jeu/film est relativement voisin.



Toujours pas: les ventes style solde de Steam, ça ne représente pas grand chose en terme de revenus (/ au global). Contrairement au revenus venant des télés pour les films.

Tu ne peux pas dire "je veux contrer "Les éditeurs ne peuvent compter que sur la vente des jeux"" en donnant comme argument, " ils ont des ventes steam...". Ça reste bien des ventes de jeux via un retailer. C'est le même marché, alors que le Ciné en a bien 3

Et puis oublie le "l'essentiel des ventes se fait dans les 3 premières semaines", c'est globalement faux. C'est à peu près applicable à certains jeux, type CoD, mais 
- pas tant que ça, il vaut mieux élargir tes "3 semaines" à 2 mois
- pas valable pour tous les jeux. 


Je ne vois même pas pourquoi tu cherches absolument à honorer les drosophiles et à qualifier mon affirmation de péremptoire: je parlais des différences de revenus entre le ciné et les jeux, tu parles de réduction de coûts (qui ne sont pas des revenus, et il y a bien une différence), dont bénéficient l'industrie du JV, en oubliant que le cinéma bénéficie de l'équivalent. 
Si tu veux absolument te taper une mouche, mentionne les produits dérivés générés par les jeux (films, figurines etc...), mais on sait tous les 2 que ça existe pour le cinéma, et à une échelle beaucoup plus grande, et que dans les 2 cas, ça ne concerne qu'un petit nombre de jeux ou films. 

Quand on cherches les différences, pas la peine de mentionner les points communs.

C'est quoi le but de "contrer" à tout prix? Il n'y a aucun jugement de valeur dans ce que je présente, ce sont juste des faits.

----------


## Teto

Parce que je trouve (et tout ce que tu as présenté me conforte dans ma conviction) que dire "le jeu n'a que ses ventes" est une simplification inexacte. C'est tout.

3 semaines -> 2 mois, peu importe, on s'est compris (il me semblait que tu avais sorti ce chiffre un jour, ou que cela venait de quelqu'un d'un peu informé). Quant aux autres, les jeux de niche, je me doute bien que c'est sur des mois que se font les ventes, voire des années.

Sinon j'aurais dû préciser, mais le 2nd paragraphe n'avait rien à voir avec le 1er  ::): , j'avais embrayé sur les autres posts au-dessus.

Quant à comparer les films et les jeux, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas pareil. Mais dans ce cas, arrêtons de prendre les films en exemple et se comparer à eux en disant "ouin, nous on a que nos ventes pour s'en sortir". Puisque ce n'est pas "pareil", arrêtons de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable, vraiment.  ::):

----------


## Vevster

> Quant à comparer les films et les jeux, c'est vrai que ce n'est pas pareil. Mais dans ce cas, arrêtons de prendre les films en exemple et se comparer à eux en disant "ouin, nous on a que nos ventes pour s'en sortir". Puisque ce n'est pas "pareil", arrêtons de comparer ce qui n'est pas comparable, vraiment.


Ben justement, c'est parce que quelqu'un a commencé à comparer les films et les jeux que j'ai dit que les revenus n'étaient en rien comparable. Faut suivre. Et ne pas relancer comme tu le fais. Je pensais apporter un simple éclairage, pas me lancer dans un débat de 4 pages.

Je n'est en rien dit "ouin". Aucune plainte dans mon propos. Juste une précision qu'il ne sert à rien de comparer film et JV car, entre autres, leur structure de revenus n'est pas comparable.  Je parle de structure de marché, le montant total des revenus pourrait très bien être en faveur du JV, ce n'est même pas la question.

C'est très symptomatique de joueurs qui n'acceptent aucune contradiction dans leurs certitudes que de prendre ce que j'écris pour une plainte.

Regarde du coté des "ouin, les jeux, c'est cher..." aussi. Qui sert notamment à justifier tout et n'importe quoi.




> Parce que je trouve (et tout ce que tu as présenté me conforte dans ma conviction) que dire "le jeu n'a que ses ventes" est une simplification inexacte.


Je parlais des revenus, point.  Tu répond "pas d'accord" en parlant de subvention...quel est le rapport? 

Tu peux trouver ce que j'ai dit "inexact" mais en attendant, tu n'as présenté rien d'autre que des ventes sur un seul marché, quelque soit leur durée...
Marrant, tu te souviendrais que j'aurais dit 3 semaines (j'en doute fort) et tu me croyais suffisamment pour utiliser cette référence de quelqu'un "d'un peu informé", mais là, non...

Bref, inutile de continuer si c'est pour voir ses écrits transformés. 
Apparemment, ce que tu souhaites, c'est un topic où vous pouvez vous egayer à sortir toujours les même choses, la moitié inexactes et bacher tranquillement sans qu'on ne puisse rien y répondre. 
Go on.

----------


## Teto

Attention, tu commences par parler comme... certains dans ce forum (non pas de nom!)  :^_^: 

Mais enfin soit. Je discutais de manière amicale, et je t'agace. C'est bon, allez.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Aller zou, on a rien vu.

----------


## Baal-84

Tu le dis toi même, le support n'est pas l'oeuvre fixée dessus.
Le support suit le droit "normal" (usus abusus fructus), l'oeuvre obéit à la licence (qui implique l'usus, ça c'est sûr, mais pour le reste ??).
Un tribunal pourra parfaitement estimer que la licence est abusive, que la mention de sa limitation n'est pas assez explicite, qu'une oeuvre "intégrale" doit fidurer au catalogue, etc ...
Mais pas au regard du droit commun de la propriété.

----------


## barbarian_bros

D'après la Cour de Justice de l'Union Européenne, il est désormais (depuis mardi) abusif de rendre incessible une licence d'utilisation d'un logiciel dématérialisé :
"Lorsque le titulaire du droit d’auteur met à la disposition de son client une copie – qu’elle soit matérielle ou immatérielle – et conclut en même temps, contre paiement d’un prix, un contrat de licence accordant au client le droit d’utiliser cette copie pour une durée illimitée, ce titulaire  vend  cette copie au client et  épuise ainsi son droit exclusif de distribution (...) En effet, une telle transaction implique le transfert du droit de propriété de cette copie. Dès lors, même si le contrat de licence interdit une cession ultérieure, le titulaire du droit ne peut plus s’opposer à la revente de cette copie"

La Cour s'oppose aussi au éditeurs qui demandent un paiement complémentaire lors d'un achat d'occasion, le propriétaire des droits sur le logiciel ne pouvant "exiger, à l’occasion de chaque revente, une nouvelle rémunération alors que la première vente de la copie concernée aurait déjà permis audit titulaire d’obtenir une rémunération appropriée"

Article sur Numerama : Il est illégal d'interdire la revente d'un contenu téléchargé légalement

Communiqué de presse de la Cour Européenne de Justice.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> D'après la Cour de Justice de l'Union Européenne, il est désormais (depuis mardi) abusif de rendre incessible une licence d'utilisation d'un logiciel dématérialisé :
> "Lorsque le titulaire du droit d’auteur met à la disposition de son client une copie – qu’elle soit matérielle ou immatérielle – et conclut en même temps, contre paiement d’un prix, *un contrat de licence accordant au client le droit d’utiliser cette copie pour une durée illimitée,* ce titulaire  vend  cette copie au client et  épuise ainsi son droit exclusif de distribution (...)


La solution pour contrer ça c'est de passer en mode abonnement  :tired: 





> Par ailleurs, l’épuisement du droit de distribution s’étend à la copie du programme d’ordinateur vendue telle que corrigée et mise à jour par le titulaire du droit d’auteur. En effet, même dans l’hypothèse où le contrat de maintenance est de durée déterminée, les fonctionnalités corrigées, modifiées ou ajoutées sur la base d’un tel contrat font partie intégrante de la copie initialement téléchargée et peuvent être utilisées par le client sans limitation de durée.


A savoir aussi que tu es titulaire du logiciel en l'état au jour de la vente ou à la fin du contrat de maintenance. S tu as la version 1.001.xx et que 15 jours après il y a un patch qui passe en version 1.002.xy seul reconnu sur les serveurs (coucou blizzard) qu'est ce qu'il se passe ?

T'es titulaire et tu peux revendre. Utiliser sur les serveurs officiels, c'est autre chose.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

On a eu quelques échanges sur le topic "les canards et la loi". Et sinon je vais faire une news de cette décision.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Hâte de voir un avis éclairé sur la question.
Parce que ça me semble bien compliquer à mettre en place tout ça. Quand à savoir si ce serait bénéfique sur le long terme (pour l'industrie en général, et donc pour le joueur)...

----------

